# We always hear about how SOCAL IS THE BEST BUT..



## Striker17 (Jul 20, 2017)

Why are there are only three on this list? Thoughts? No Blues, one RSC, Slammers ...reasons??

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/07/20/ecnl-announces-roster-for-2017-ecnlid2-national-training-camp/


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 20, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Why are there are only three on this list? Thoughts? No Blues, one RSC, Slammers ...reasons??
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/07/20/ecnl-announces-roster-for-2017-ecnlid2-national-training-camp/


S17 I counted 4, but one of them is just recently no longer a Cali resident as the family moved out of State.


----------



## Real Deal (Jul 20, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Why are there are only three on this list? Thoughts? No Blues, one RSC, Slammers ...reasons??
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/07/20/ecnl-announces-roster-for-2017-ecnlid2-national-training-camp/


Wow.  3 from MVLA alone.  4 from Michigan Hawks.  10 from Texas.  SoCal players must suck.


----------



## Real Deal (Jul 20, 2017)

Odds may be better elsewhere-- but no doubt there are great players all over the country. It sounds like an amazing experience for those who do get to participate.  Congrats to all.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 20, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Odds may be better elsewhere-- but no doubt there are great players all over the country. It sounds like an amazing experience for those who do get to participate.  Congrats to all.


Maybe those players from out of state stood out more within their geographic area. Where as here in Cali it's much harder to discern.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 20, 2017)

Plenty of SoCal players get invited but choose not to attend.  Not to mention the ECNL is a great aggregator and showcaser of talent but since there is a lot of variance in the regions you can't expect any consistency in selections.  Don't fall into the trap.  SoCal has no rival when it comes to the concentration of high end talent.  The only places that are a distant 2nd and 3rd are the Dallas/Fort Worth area and Hotlanta (Atlanta).


----------



## GoWest (Jul 20, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Maybe those players from out of state stood out more within their geographic area. Where as here in Cali it's much harder to discern.


Though the ECNL website states that "players are scouted" throughout the year, maybe the selection process is more like TDS with a "layer of administrative review," built in, you know, to polish things up at the end of the season?


----------



## GoWest (Jul 20, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Why are there are only three on this list? Thoughts? No Blues, one RSC, Slammers ...reasons??
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2017/07/20/ecnl-announces-roster-for-2017-ecnlid2-national-training-camp/


I may be wrong but is the Slammers participant a WC player? Mistake?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 20, 2017)

GoWest said:


> I may be wrong but is the Slammers participant a WC player? Mistake?


I noticed that the RSC player used to play for Eagles.  Maybe the VT situation had something to do with that.


----------



## Dos Equis (Jul 20, 2017)

GoWest said:


> I may be wrong but is the Slammers participant a WC player? Mistake?


Taking a page out of the old ODP playbook, it seems to me the club listed in some cases is a past club, perhaps at the time of the player's first training invite, not the current club.  Change the name, change the badge, change the uniform . . . same general result.


----------



## The Driver (Jul 20, 2017)

Socal used to run things due to the skills > athleticism

Now Socal is lacking in the athleticism department. If your  team isn't spending 10-15 minutes of the 2 hours on getting faster you are being hustled.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 20, 2017)

The Driver said:


> Socal used to run things due to the skills > athleticism
> 
> Now Socal is lacking in the athleticism department. If your  team isn't spending 10-15 minutes of the 2 hours on getting faster you are being hustled.


My DD has attended many practices with many of the 'top' teams in SoCal and the practices lack intensity - the girls practice like they friends hanging out. The coaches are too busy chatting or don't know how to train for success. Even though the Blues suck at soccer and excel in kickball, they still enforce intensity at practice and it shows on the field. Imagine if they taught soccer at the same time...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 20, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> My DD has attended many practices with many of the 'top' teams in SoCal and the practices lack intensity - the girls practice like they friends hanging out. The coaches are too busy chatting or don't know how to train for success. Even though the Blues suck at soccer and excel in kickball, they still enforce intensity at practice and it shows on the field. Imagine if they taught soccer at the same time...


You should see my player's practices.  Let's just say that if you can't keep up you are asked to sit out the drill.  It shows on the field when they move the ball down the field.  Personally the Baker's may run an intense practice but that wouldn't be enough for me to keep my player on that team playing for them.  Telling kids not to play ODP, yelling and joysticking players during games, giving scholarships to players to incentivize them to play for their high school team.  That is just a taste of their crap.

I remember when one of them told my player during a high school game that he didn't think that her college coaches would want her to play the way she was.  I called them after the game but like the pansies they are they didn't answer or return my text message.  If I had heard them say anything to my player during the game I promise it would have been the last time they acted up on the sideline.  They are low class bullies that prey on their group of sycophants.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 20, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> You should see my player's practices.  Let's just say that if you can't keep up you are asked to sit out the drill.  It shows on the field when they move the ball down the field.  Personally the Baker's may run an intense practice but that wouldn't be enough for me to keep my player on that team playing for them.  Telling kids not to play ODP, yelling and joysticking players during games, giving scholarships to players to incentivize them to play for their high school team.  That is just a taste of their crap.
> 
> I remember when one of them told my player during a high school game that he didn't think that her college coaches would want her to play the way she was.  I called them after the game but like the pansies they are they didn't answer or return my text message.  If I had heard them say anything to my player during the game I promise it would have been the last time they acted up on the sideline.  They are low class bullies that prey on their group of sycophants.


Agree


----------



## GKDAD (Jul 20, 2017)

Most of YNT players already identified and in program do not get invited/participate.     At least that is what was our historical experience.     Perhaps that's a contributing factor.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 20, 2017)

GKDAD said:


> Most of YNT players already identified and in program do not get invited/participate.     At least that is what was our historical experience.     Perhaps that's a contributing factor.


There is at least one SoCal YNT player on that list.  The Real So Cal player has been to many, many camps and is currently part of the U18 WNT pool.


----------



## soccer661 (Jul 20, 2017)

Many of the goalkeepers on the list are YNT player pool...and quite of few field players as well.
I have heard from some Blues friends that the Blues coach's don't recommend them for these camps (for PDP camps as well)...Not sure why??
Also some players opt out for various reasons-- ex Surf Cup and Silverlakes same weekend...
Last year many opted out due to NT camps...


----------



## Striker17 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for all the insights I was simply curious because I do know if all the talent as was expecting to see a lot of girls we knew!


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 20, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> My DD has attended many practices with many of the 'top' teams in SoCal and the practices lack intensity - the girls practice like they friends hanging out. The coaches are too busy chatting or don't know how to train for success. Even though the Blues suck at soccer and excel in kickball, they still enforce intensity at practice and it shows on the field. Imagine if they taught soccer at the same time...


Probably they have to enforce intensity, because they can't teach soccer.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 20, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> You should see my player's practices.  Let's just say that if you can't keep up you are asked to sit out the drill.  It shows on the field when they move the ball down the field.  Personally the Baker's may run an intense practice but that wouldn't be enough for me to keep my player on that team playing for them.  Telling kids not to play ODP, yelling and joysticking players during games, giving scholarships to players to incentivize them to play for their high school team.  That is just a taste of their crap.
> 
> I remember when one of them told my player during a high school game that he didn't think that her college coaches would want her to play the way she was.  I called them after the game but like the pansies they are they didn't answer or return my text message.  If I had heard them say anything to my player during the game I promise it would have been the last time they acted up on the sideline.  They are low class bullies that prey on their group of sycophants.


Funny how the Bakers tell their players they aren't supposed to attend ODP tryouts.  One player did, made the ODP team, ended up getting on the YNT pool and is now committed to UCLA.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 20, 2017)

GKDAD said:


> Most of YNT players already identified and in program do not get invited/participate.     At least that is what was our historical experience.     Perhaps that's a contributing factor.


I believe Kiara Pickett and  Julie Doyle attend the ID2 National Camps within the last 2-3 yrs and they are YNT players.  ALL ID program invites are based purely on the coaches subjective player preferences.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 20, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I believe Kiara Pickett and  Julie Doyle attend the ID2 National Camps within the last 2-3 yrs and they are YNT players.  ALL ID program invites are based purely on the coaches subjective player preferences.


I see a lot of YNT players on the 2016 ECNL/ID2 camp invite list.
http://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/roster-announced-for-ecnlid2-national-training-camp/


----------



## MarkM (Jul 20, 2017)

DA players cannot participate, so maybe that explains the inconsistencies from previous years.  This will be still be a great way for non-DA players to stay on the YNT radar.

http://usclubsoccer.org/programs/player-identification/id2-program/recommend-a-player/

_U.S. Soccer Development Academy full-time Academy players are not eligible to participate in the id2 Program. This is due to U.S. Soccer rules that prohibit full-time Academy players from participating in outside soccer leagues and events. Developmental players in the Academy, however, are still eligible to participate in the id2 Program._


----------



## gkrent (Jul 20, 2017)

Didn't read the responses but did anyone point out all the ringers in Orange County are probs passing because they are already in ynt pool?


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 20, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Didn't read the responses but did anyone point out all the ringers in Orange County are probs passing because they are already in ynt pool?


Getting an invite vs not attending is different though.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 21, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Funny how the Bakers tell their players they aren't supposed to attend ODP tryouts.  One player did, made the ODP team, ended up getting on the YNT pool and is now committed to UCLA.


They clearly are in it for themselves and their self aggrandizement.  That player's parent's were smart to do what was best for their player and not what some egomaniac tells them to do.  She will be in good hands at UCLA in a few years.


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 21, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> I see a lot of YNT players on the 2016 ECNL/ID2 camp invite list.
> http://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/roster-announced-for-ecnlid2-national-training-camp/





NoGoal said:


> I see a lot of YNT players on the 2016 ECNL/ID2 camp invite list.
> http://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/roster-announced-for-ecnlid2-national-training-camp/


Many of them are older, have graduated and are headed to college next month.  They are not DA players and the incoming seniors who are not DA can go to the camp.


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 21, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> You should see my player's practices.  Let's just say that if you can't keep up you are asked to sit out the drill.  It shows on the field when they move the ball down the field.  Personally the Baker's may run an intense practice but that wouldn't be enough for me to keep my player on that team playing for them.  Telling kids not to play ODP, yelling and joysticking players during games, giving scholarships to players to incentivize them to play for their high school team.  That is just a taste of their crap.
> 
> I remember when one of them told my player during a high school game that he didn't think that her college coaches would want her to play the way she was.  I called them after the game but like the pansies they are they didn't answer or return my text message.  If I had heard them say anything to my player during the game I promise it would have been the last time they acted up on the sideline.  They are low class bullies that prey on their group of sycophants.


And....you have to watch out for flying clip boards from coaches.  Just a reminder, players post pictures of their injuries for all to see, even cuts from clip boards.  Even if they are later deleted, the internet and social media make sure they are out there for all eternity.  Be careful players and parents.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 21, 2017)

Lambchop said:


> Many of them are older, have graduated and are headed to college next month.  They are not DA players and the incoming seniors who are not DA can go to the camp.


Girls DA doesn't officially start until 8/1/2017 and the camp concludes before then.  Also, players could have still received the PDP/ID2 invites and not attend the camp.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 21, 2017)

That list is not the complete picture. Lots of girls playing for the US National Soccer team U-16 are missing from this list,  

 Here's the lineup of the USA U-16 National Soccer team from the most recent European tour.    At least 5 of these girls are from Southern California.  SOCAL RULES!!!!!! 

https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2017/05/15/22/38/20170515-recap-u16gnt-beats-belgium-1-0-to-move-into-first-place-womens-u16-development-tourney
  L*ineups:*
USA: 1-Mia Justus (capt.), 2-Kayla Colbert, 3-Samar Guidry (5-Dasia Torbert, 41), 16-Katie Groff, 19-Devi Dudley (15-Smith Hunter, 55), 6-Aislyn Crowder (7-Isabel Loza, 41), 4-Michaela Rosenbaum (8-Josephine Aulicino, 55), 24-Jillian Shimkin (10-Trinity Rodman, 41), 14-Tatiana Fung (17-Samantha Kroeger, 41), 18-Michelle Cooper (11-Alexis Missimo, 55), 13-Joyelle Washington (9-Allyson Sentnor, 41)


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 21, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> That list is not the complete picture. Lots of girls playing for the US National Soccer team U-16 are missing from this list,
> 
> Here's the lineup of the USA U-16 National Soccer team from the most recent European tour.    At least 5 of these girls are from Southern California.  SOCAL RULES!!!!!!
> 
> ...


2 of those players are going to UCLA and 1 to $C.


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 21, 2017)

https://www.ussoccer.com/us-under16-girls-national-team/roster


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 21, 2017)

It's a PDP/ECNL US Club Soccer ID camp and "NOT" a US Soccer YNT camp, meaning there be some YNT pool/team players from various age groups as well as players who aren't YNT pool/team.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 21, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> 2 of those players are going to UCLA and 1 to $C.


Ha. I like $ sign.


----------



## It won't matter later (Jul 21, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> It's a PDP/ECNL US Club Soccer ID camp and "NOT" a US Soccer YNT camp, meaning there be some YNT pool/team players from various age groups as well as players who aren't YNT pool/team.


Exactly.  The Strikers goalie has had her time at YNT camps.  I love the fact that she is staying at Strikers, no DA.  Wants to play high school.  Good kid, great family.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 22, 2017)

It won't matter later said:


> Exactly.  The Strikers goalie has had her time at YNT camps.  I love the fact that she is staying at Strikers, no DA.  Wants to play high school.  Good kid, great family.


Why would you love the fact that she is staying at Strikers?


----------

